# Body Kit looks deeper red than rest of car help?



## wxmlad (Mar 30, 2006)

I Bought a red astra g sri (Y 2001) on monday, polished and waxed today, but the Irmscher Body Kit looker a deeper/shiny red than rest of car (rest of car looks slighty faded but not much ,) - not overally noticable. spoke to the lady i bought it off and she said it was factory fit when she bought it, shes the only owner, she said never been in accident and the checks i done come back clear to. She admits shes never polished the car much just washed it.
The body work is in good condition for the age of the car. Dunno what to do


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

give the whole car a good polish and wax and see how it looks after then

if its simply the wrong colour theres not much you will do


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

plastics and bodywork quite often differ slightly in colour , you could try and cut back the bodywork slightly see if it makes an improvement


----------



## Nick Shaw (Aug 29, 2007)

It's either because it's newer paint, so it'll need polishing. Or the colour match is off.


----------



## pampos (Mar 15, 2008)

Also the kind of CC matters on that...My rims are more glossy than my car because of different type of CC(BOTH REPAINTED BY THE SAME PAINTER).Also paint looks different on plastic than on metal,and also the colour match failed.....
Also you have to be sure that your car's paint is clean and swirl free to compare them.....


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

my guess is the dreaded vauxhall flame red fade
as eclipse said before try with a cutting polish by machine if poss. 
and you should see a change in the look of the body panels. which will make the match much better


----------

